# Mozart - Symphony 25



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

The first movement of this symphony has been used for the opening of the film Amadeus. Mozart published this symphony at the age of 17.

How do you rate this piece? What are the best recordings?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Also worked into in the chariot chase in Richard Lester's film of Sondheim's _A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum. _When I first heard the symphony proper, I said to myself, "I've heard that before."


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I rate it as excellent. The first movement is my favorite from his symphonies composed in Salzburg, although overall I still prefer symphony #29 over it.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I really love the first movement. Perfect for Amadeus. Mozart should have written more symphonies in minor keys. Piano concertos as well


----------



## deston (5 mo ago)

To write this at 30, you would have to be a genius. To write this at 17, you would have to be Mozart.



snaptube vidmate


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

deston said:


> To write this at 30, you would have to be a genius. To write this at 17, you would have to be Mozart.


Are you copying the youtube comment, or is it a famous citation?


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

One of my favorite Mozart symphonies with 31, 32 and 34. Won't say it's the equal to 41 but still one of my favorites.


----------

